# ONE HECK OF A HUTCH BOTTLE TN



## CreekWalker (May 20, 2010)

W.HECK & CO. JACKSON TENN. is a scarce hutch from Jackson Tenn. I have seen only this one. In Nashville Tn, the Heck soda in straight side type is fairly common, even the 10 sided hutch version was widely found.


----------



## dewdog (May 20, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## CreekWalker (May 21, 2010)

Here is the base showing the large H.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 21, 2010)

This photo shows the heel with trademark or maker. C.C. Co. Linc.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 21, 2010)

Nice find[] I'll kill for it.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 21, 2010)

Owned by a friend , I'll tell him to keep his doors locked![]


----------



## digger mcdirt (May 26, 2010)

Thats really not a scarce bottle . I mean it is hard to find but you dig them you just have to get back to about 1890 while most dumbs dug are 1900-1915. I have several they come 3 styles  and in 3 colors a light aqua blue aqua green and clear. I put them on ebay ever so often they will bring around $45 . There is also the jackson bottling works and the jackson ice cream co. Jackson Ice Cream is the rare one it will bring $250 up. d


----------



## CreekWalker (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Digger! Great info. I am not sure how much business presence, W.Heck had in Jackson, yes I would find more of them in the older privvys and dumps. I am looking for that JACKSON ICE CREAM CO. need one for the collection. Thanks for the info.


----------



## digger mcdirt (May 27, 2010)

Heck was in Jackson for several years. His bottling co later put out GayOla as well as his own brand of Cola Orange etc. That bottle comes with 3 different names on it W.HECK W M HECK AND Wm HECK. The bottling works sat on a hill just at the edge of town where the old vidock crossed over Highland. When they tore it down and built the farmers market etc they hauled those and Bim Crown Tops out by the truckload mixed in with the dirt etc. Most were broken but we got several good ones. You have to find pre 1900 era sites to find them. Privies in Jackson are no good they had a 30 day dipping law and they were wood lined. I dug a lot out in the old part of town never found 3 bottles in one. The old dump where you dug those was right where the new jail is now. That is the pre 1900 Jackson dump site. All of the others are later and no Hutches. There is also a rare Jackson Gravity blob that I know of 3 of total. digger


----------

